# homemade bunny treats...



## wow (Sep 9, 2007)

I purchased a few homemade bunny treats from a rabbit rescue, and now that they are all gone I really want to make some more. The ingredients on the tag of the package say carrots, banana, honey, timothy pellets, and oats, but it doesnt include an actual recipe. Does anyone know of any good recipes? (Annabelle would love you forever!)


P.S. I met with a breeder and I am getting an english lop this spring! I am so excited, english lops are my favorite breed!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 10, 2007)

I would just take all those ingredients, throw them in a blender, bake them, and test them out .


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's one I have tried and they do like them. 

Remember, these are treats, so give them sparingly. 

1 small carrot, pureed (can substitute apple or pear) 
1/2 banana, mashed until really creamy 
1 tbsp honey 
1/4 cup rabbit pellets, ground finely in a coffee grinder 
1/4 cup ground oats, ground finely in a coffee grinder 

Mix pureed carrot, banana and honey in a medium bowl. Add pellet powderand ground oats. Mix until blended. Knead in your hands for 1-2minutes. Roll out the "dough" in 1/8- to 1/4-inch thick layers betweensheets of plastic wrap. Cut into small cookies (about 3/4 inch across).Place cut shapes onto a parchment paper covered cookie sheet. Bake at325 degrees for about 30 minutes (check to make sure they are notbrowning too much). Turn off the heat and let the cookies sit in thewarm oven for an hour or so. 


http://bunnytreats.blogspot.com/

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Penna (Sep 10, 2007)

I've never made rabbit treats before, but will defintally try the recipes that people post.


----------



## gwhoosh (Sep 10, 2007)

I've made the recipie SOOSKA posted, with some modifications so they came out more like bunny brownies, but Rilee LOVES them! 

I used a whole small jar of baby food of banana and applesauce for the first two ingredients and everything else the same. Then I poured the whole batch onto a disposable baking pan. I also added cut-up craisin pieces on top of the dough. I didn't cut them out, but I scored them so they didn't get so crisp, but I could break them apart after they were done.


----------



## wow (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas, I think I'm going to bake some saturday after I get back from the printmaking studio. Annabelle says you guys rock!


----------



## serenz (Sep 12, 2007)

There's a recent post the same as this. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27487&forum_id=1


----------

